# ZeonJNix 2020 lawn journal



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

I've scalped the Zeon down to a half inch and that's about as low as I can go without sanding. It's already starting to green up nicely (hard to tell in pictures). I still have Bermuda in the backyard and I've got that scalped down to a quarter inch. Loving the warmer temps and ready for spring.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Zeon is greening up nicely. Much quicker than my neighbors Bermuda.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Green up continues. Cutting at 5/8 for now. Will stay at this height until sanding is done.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Aerated and blew plugs off into the street to sweep and pick them up.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Threw down 3 yards of sand/soil mix on one side of my front yard. The place I got it from calls it an 80/20 mix. I am going to do masonry sand on the other side this weekend and see which one yields better results. The mix I did this weekend was a mess.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Masonry sand on the other side of my yard yesterday.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

A few more shots of the sand and updated pics of the other side from last weekend.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

1st full cut with the John Deere 260B today after sanding. Still bumpy, but better. Cutting the Zeon at .5.


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

It is looking good!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

SC Grass Loon said:


> It is looking good!


Thanks! We've had some nice days in the 80's, but 60's and lows in the 40's for the rest of the week are not encouraging.


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

ZeonJNix said:


> SC Grass Loon said:
> 
> 
> > It is looking good!
> ...


I hear you, we are experiencing the same weather pattern. It is harder to keep the pool warm and grass green with this weather in May.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Getting a few areas with brown spots. I've had one guy come by and tell me he doesn't think it's active fungus. Whatever got it, got it and left. I did spray a fungicide to try and get ahead of it if it is something more serious.


----------



## B-Rad (Apr 25, 2020)

Looks great @ZeonJNix! Which area do you think did better?? Masonry Sand or the Sand/Soil Mix?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@ZeonJNix you selling all your mowers???


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

B-Rad said:


> Looks great @ZeonJNix! Which area do you think did better?? Masonry Sand or the Sand/Soil Mix?


Hard to say yet. I feel like the masonry sand is going to be a better level, but the grass sure is looking good on the mix. I'm going to have to come back over the side with the mix and do some sand leveling. It's still not how I want it. Both sides will need a second run.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

SGrabs33 said:


> @ZeonJNix you selling all your mowers???


Yes I am! John Deere left today. I have the Tru Cut in the garage for now, but eyeing a GM1600 from Prairie. Fingers crossed!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

ZeonJNix said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > @ZeonJNix you selling all your mowers???
> ...


Ah nice! I was wondering what you were up to.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

3 weeks post sanding on this side of my house. Looking good. Still bumpy and needs a second run of sand. Will probably do that towards mid June.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

We started on our backyard renovation this weekend. Clearing out our current patio and deck in preparation for new patio and pergola. Brought in some Tif Tuf bermuda to fill in one area.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

GM1600 shipping today from Prairie. Hope to see it middle of next week.


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

What pushed the change in mowers?


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

SC Grass Loon said:


> What pushed the change in mowers?


Well I really wanted the Toro from day 1, but I found this JD at the Week's auction and decided to give it a shot. The mower was good, but I wasn't really a fan of the clutch release handle on it and with it being an older model (2004) I had already had a few issues getting it in decent running shape. Had the opportunity to sell and upgrade and I pulled the trigger. Heard from a number of guys on here that they have had great success dealing with Greg at Prairie and they were right. He treated me great and look forward to it getting here.


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

Got ya, that makes sense.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Coming along nicely. Still need another round of sanding in some areas. Had to raise the HOC to 11/16 in order not to scalp a few areas. Cutting with the Tru Cut until the GM1600 gets here. Looking pretty good though.


----------



## StormTrooper86 (Feb 3, 2019)

Yard looks amazing. Interested to see how you like the Toro compared to the JD you sold.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

StormTrooper86 said:


> Yard looks amazing. Interested to see how you like the Toro compared to the JD you sold.


Thanks!! I'm anxious to get it and see myself. The Tru Cut sure is easy to operate in tight corners though.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

GM1600 arrived! Had to get a quick cut in with it this morning. Set it to 11/16. Didn't cut much at all, but it was fun to use. Super smooth. Will snag more pictures of the mower soon.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Update on the backyard renovation. Started the pergola build this past weekend. Got most of the hard parts out of the way. Will finish it up this weekend. Paver crew should be in next week to do the patio work. 🤞


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Cut the backyard which is common Bermuda with the GM1600 at 3/8 inch. I have 3 dogs so the pee spots can be brutal, but they are filling in quite nicely. Such a clean cut.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## NewHomeOwner (Apr 11, 2020)

It's looking awesome. &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Paver Stone crew came in today and knocked most of it out. Should finish up in the AM.


----------



## jjenk321 (May 9, 2020)

Looking great man!!!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

jjenk321 said:


> Looking great man!!!


Thanks!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

NewHomeOwner said:


> It's looking awesome. 👍🏼


Thanks!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

StormTrooper86 said:


> Yard looks amazing. Interested to see how you like the Toro compared to the JD you sold.


So far I like the Toro head and shoulders above the JD. Keep in mind this Toro is 10 years newer so I'm sure that's got some to do with it, but still, I am loving this GM!


----------



## StormTrooper86 (Feb 3, 2019)

ZeonJNix said:


> StormTrooper86 said:
> 
> 
> > Yard looks amazing. Interested to see how you like the Toro compared to the JD you sold.
> ...


That's awesome! Glad the purchase worked out for you. That patio looks pretty sweet!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Zeon is really coming along now. Cut today at 5/8.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Finished out the pergola on Sunday. Waiting on electrician and furniture, but the buildout is done. Time to repair the grass where the bobcat worked all day. 😬


----------



## B-Rad (Apr 25, 2020)

Very nice @ZeonJNix!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

B-Rad said:


> Very nice @ZeonJNix!


Thank you!!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Patio turned out great, but I wasn't happy with the way they dug the grass up along the edge of it and laid it back down. So I decided to rip up what they did, smooth it out and put some fresh sod down. Looks much better.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Zeon cut at 5/8 and the backyard Bermuda cut at 3/8. Backyard is starting to recover from having the bobcat on it for the patio.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Backyard Bermuda cut at .400. Raised from .375 and definitely greener. I've been cutting this everyday. About ready for my first dose of PGR as we are heading on vacation in 2 weeks.


----------



## StormTrooper86 (Feb 3, 2019)

Looks awesome!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

StormTrooper86 said:


> Looks awesome!


Appreciate it! Coming along nicely in the back. It's tough with 3 dogs 🤦🏼‍♂️


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Took the Zeon down to .565 this weekend. Going to do another light sanding this upcoming weekend.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Applied first dose of PGR to the backyard today. Looking forward to seeing the results. Also did a little bit of spot leveling on the Zeon.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Happy 4th!


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

Your Zeon looks great! I just sodded with Zeon and picked up a greens mower. I'm hoping mine can look this good one day but it will take a lot of leveling. I'm interested to know what herbicides you use for pre emergent and post, and other stuff like fungus prevention and fertilizer.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

lawn789 said:


> Your Zeon looks great! I just sodded with Zeon and picked up a greens mower. I'm hoping mine can look this good one day but it will take a lot of leveling. I'm interested to know what herbicides you use for pre emergent and post, and other stuff like fungus prevention and fertilizer.


Thank you! Zeon doesn't require much fertilizer. I actually didn't use any fertilizer last summer when it was laid and it stayed green all summer. This year we have added some in, but I'm not so sure it needed it. I've been battling with dollar spot consistently this summer and have used generic fungicide from Home Depot. I've rotated them like most lawn guys say, but I'm still getting it. Kind of lost there.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

ZeonJNix said:


> lawn789 said:
> 
> 
> > Your Zeon looks great! I just sodded with Zeon and picked up a greens mower. I'm hoping mine can look this good one day but it will take a lot of leveling. I'm interested to know what herbicides you use for pre emergent and post, and other stuff like fungus prevention and fertilizer.
> ...


Thanks for the info. Sorry to hear about the dollar spot issues. Ill keep a look out for it in mine. Not to take up too much of your time, but before you leveled what HOC were you cutting at? I'd like to keep mine at 3/4 or so with the GM1000, but didn't know if it has to be super level to not scalp at that height of cut. I'm new to reel mowing.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

lawn789 said:


> ZeonJNix said:
> 
> 
> > lawn789 said:
> ...


You're good! Ask away and I'll help as best I know. Last year I kept mine at an inch without any leveling. This spring I scalped down to .5 and was hitting some dirt. I'm currently cutting at 5/8 and not scalping at all.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

Thank you. I might do the same and start at 1 inch with the greensmaster.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Raised HOC to .75 on the Zeon.


----------



## Atlanta_Zeon (Sep 15, 2019)

ZeonJNix said:


> Raised HOC to .75 on the Zeon.


The striping and edges look awesome!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

@Atlanta_Zeon thanks!! Battling some dollar spot. Just sprayed Eagle 20 last night. We'll see how it does.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Backyard common Bermuda cut @ .5


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

Did you sod the zeon or was it an already established lawn when you got it? I mowed mine for the first time today after sodding. It's been one month and I cut at 2.5" with rotary mower. If the lawn is level, I was curious when you would recommend putting a reel mower to it? At a one inch HOC.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

lawn789 said:


> Did you sod the zeon or was it an already established lawn when you got it? I mowed mine for the first time today after sodding. It's been one month and I cut at 2.5" with rotary mower. If the lawn is level, I was curious when you would recommend putting a reel mower to it? At a one inch HOC.


I put the sod in last summer. Originally was Bermuda. I was cutting mine with a reel mower at 1.25 inches after about 1 month. It was pretty bumpy so the lowest I went last summer was 1 inch. This spring I scalped to half inch and now I'm maintaining around .625 - .75. I did sand this spring as well which helped a little. Still needs more sand! Me personally I would go ahead and cut it with the reel at one inch. Start training it!


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

ZeonJNix said:


> Backyard common Bermuda cut @ .5


Subscribed to steal ideas as I have zoysia and common as well. Great looking yard, your hard work shows. You must have a punch card at the local sand dealer :lol:


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

dubyadubya87 said:


> ZeonJNix said:
> 
> 
> > Backyard common Bermuda cut @ .5
> ...


😂😂 You know, I've actually only sanded the backyard once! Over time it's just gotten smoother and smoother.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

ZeonJNix said:


> lawn789 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you sod the zeon or was it an already established lawn when you got it? I mowed mine for the first time today after sodding. It's been one month and I cut at 2.5" with rotary mower. If the lawn is level, I was curious when you would recommend putting a reel mower to it? At a one inch HOC.
> ...


Thank you. Yours looks great man. I might put the greensmaster on it at 1 inch once I feel like its good and rooted.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

What a fantastic yard. You've got a lot to be proud of there. Hard work pays off.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

JRS 9572 said:


> What a fantastic yard. You've got a lot to be proud of there. Hard work pays off.


Really appreciate that!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Went on vacation so when I got back I raised the HOC on the Bermuda to .550. Kept the green and looks great.


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@ZeonJNix beautiful lawn.

Love your Zoysia and that's some of the best looking Common Bermuda I have ever seen!


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@ZeonJNix Beautiful lawn.

Love your Zoysia and that's some of the best looking Common Bermuda I have ever seen!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

ENC_Lawn said:


> @ZeonJNix Beautiful lawn.
> 
> Love your Zoysia and that's some of the best looking Common Bermuda I have ever seen!


Thanks a lot! Appreciate that!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

SC Grass Loon said:


> Looks great!


Thank you!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Zeon cut at .75 today.







Backyard common Bermuda cut at .55


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Wow! That's looking really good! Nice job!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

tcorbitt20 said:


> Wow! That's looking really good! Nice job!


Thanks!! Your yard is looking great as well!


----------



## critterdude311 (Apr 21, 2018)

ZeonJNix said:


> Zeon cut at .75 today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My word, that is some great looking turf! I'm curious, how do you keep the common bermuda out of the zeon? Does your common bermuda produce seed heads?


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

critterdude311 said:


> ZeonJNix said:
> 
> 
> > Zeon cut at .75 today.
> ...


Really no problems keeping it out because of the fence. Bermuda only in the backyard. Yes it does produce seed heads, but they aren't terrible and I usually whack them off cutting at the height I do. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## critterdude311 (Apr 21, 2018)

ZeonJNix said:


> critterdude311 said:
> 
> 
> > ZeonJNix said:
> ...


It's an incredible lawn, both the Zeon and Common. I'm a zoysia fan boy, but my goodness that common looks great. It could compete with the hybrids any day!


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

Did you have to make any modifications to your greensmower cutting at a higher HOC? LIke a clip kit or 8 blade reel?


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

lawn789 said:


> Did you have to make any modifications to your greensmower cutting at a higher HOC? LIke a clip kit or 8 blade reel?


No sir. I got mine from Prairie Turf in Canada and as far as I know it has no modifications. It does have an 8 blade reel which is great for the heights I'm cutting. Such a smooth machine - favorite mower I've used to date.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

ZeonJNix said:


> lawn789 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you have to make any modifications to your greensmower cutting at a higher HOC? LIke a clip kit or 8 blade reel?
> ...


Sounds like the 8 blade reel helps. Thanks


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

The sun was at a great angle this afternoon for this side of my yard. .725 HOC.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@ZeonJNix Looks Great!

How often do you have to mow Zeon Zoysia to look like that?


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

ENC_Lawn said:


> @ZeonJNix Looks Great!
> 
> How often do you have to mow Zeon Zoysia to look like that?


Actually not that much. I can cut once a week and be fine. The more I cut the more defined the lines are.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

ZeonJNix said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > @ZeonJNix Looks Great!
> ...


@ZeonJNix Thats awesome...you only have to cut once a week!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Wait, I thought you HAVE to mow zoysia 2-3 times and/or must use PGR ?


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

jayhawk said:


> Wait, I thought you HAVE to mow zoysia 2-3 times and/or must use PGR ?


Not here! It is growing pretty quickly, but I am not forced to mow that many times per week. With Bermuda, if you wait a week then you will cut and be brown. The zeon is not like that at all. I can cut once a week and it looks amazing. I actually got out and cut Wednesday and noticed I was taking quite a bit off after 3 days of growth. I may begin to cut twice a week moving forward.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

jayhawk said:


> Wait, I thought you HAVE to mow zoysia 2-3 times and/or must use PGR ?


Cut line after 3 days of growth.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@ZeonJNix @jayhawk ^^^This right here is what has me wanting to try Zoysia with my next lawn?

That is awesome how good this looks and how "slow" it grows.

Now if you Zoysia guys can just convince me not to be afraid of the fungus issues...I may be all in next time I have a chance to start from scratch with a lawn.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

ENC_Lawn said:


> @ZeonJNix @jayhawk ^^^This right here is what has me wanting to try Zoysia with my next lawn?
> 
> That is awesome how good this looks and how "slow" it grows.
> 
> Now if you Zoysia guys can just convince me not to be afraid of the fungus issues...I may be all in next time I have a chance to start from scratch with a lawn.


Fungus has been a bit of an issue this year. Dollar spot has come a couple of times. I feel like it's under control now. I didn't apply fungicide in the fall last year and plan on doing it this fall. I reached out to a superintendent of a golf course with Zeon and he recommended fungicide In October and November.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

ZeonJNix said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > @ZeonJNix @jayhawk ^^^This right here is what has me wanting to try Zoysia with my next lawn?
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

A few shots from today around the yard.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

A few shots from around the yard today


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

&#128077;&#127996;&#128077;&#127996;


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Had the neighbors over last night for a Cornhole tournament. Of course I had to get out this morning and give it a fresh cut. Zeon cut at .75 and the backyard cut at .540. Best both have looked.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

That last photo says it all! I love the cornhole photo as well. What good is a beautiful lawn if you can't enjoy it?


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> That last photo says it all! I love the cornhole photo as well. What good is a beautiful lawn if you can't enjoy it?


I was a little reluctant at 1st, but it was fine! Lol


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

That domination line between you and your neighbor must be daunting for them!


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

The lawn is looking great!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

dubyadubya87 said:


> That domination line between you and your neighbor must be daunting for them!


Funny thing is that he doesn't care about grass at all and is totally fine with it!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

SC Grass Loon said:


> The lawn is looking great!


Thanks! I'm especially loving the backyard common Bermuda. Best it's ever looked and we have 3 dogs peeing all over it. 😁


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@ZeonJNix That Bermuda is looking great too!

At this point...which do you prefer the Zoysia or Bermuda?


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

ENC_Lawn said:


> @ZeonJNix That Bermuda is looking great too!
> 
> At this point...which do you prefer the Zoysia or Bermuda?


Still love the color and thickness of the zoysia best. IMO it's just a better looking grass. Still life to cut the Bermuda low and have fun with it. Grows so fast and you can do anything to it. Love having both to play with.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

ZeonJNix said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > @ZeonJNix That Bermuda is looking great too!
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

You need a Youtube channel man! Your lawn is as good if not better than lawns I've seen on there. Not many zoysia channels on Youtube either.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

lawn789 said:


> You need a Youtube channel man! Your lawn is as good if not better than lawns I've seen on there. Not many zoysia channels on Youtube either.


Haha. I've thought about it, but seems like it would be very time consuming. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## PGunn (May 17, 2020)

Man. You've got a great looking yard! I have to ask.. do you use a grass catcher? I keep mine around .75 but continue to get a lot of thatch build up. Its new sod as of Spring, so I think its mostly from the sod farm since Ive never scalped it and cleaned it all up.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

PGunn said:


> Man. You've got a great looking yard! I have to ask.. do you use a grass catcher? I keep mine around .75 but continue to get a lot of thatch build up. Its new sod as of Spring, so I think its mostly from the sod farm since Ive never scalped it and cleaned it all up.


Yes, I use the catcher everytime I cut. I've been battling with Dollar Spot this year so I dont want to spread that around the yard. I also prefer the clean look of the catcher.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

Just curious as to what preemergent and other fall programs you will be doing this year?


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Best looking zoysia lawn on the forum!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

lawn789 said:


> Just curious as to what preemergent and other fall programs you will be doing this year?


Haven't decided on my pre emergents just yet, but will doing some. I will definitely be applying fungicide in October and November for protection against fungus in the spring. I made the mistake of not doing that last fall.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Best looking zoysia lawn on the forum!


Thanks!!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Backyard common Bermuda last night after a fresh cut at .490.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

ZeonJNix said:


> lawn789 said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious as to what preemergent and other fall programs you will be doing this year?
> ...


Would be curious to know what you decide on. I'm going to be using some also on newer sod. About 4 months old.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

lawn789 said:


> ZeonJNix said:
> 
> 
> > lawn789 said:
> ...


I'll keep you posted. 👍🏼


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Nice work with the common Bermuda!

Man it looks great!!! :nod: @ZeonJNix


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Look into regal ....they are in your backyard (regal chemical) and sell to residential


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

ENC_Lawn said:


> Nice work with the common Bermuda!
> 
> Man it looks great!!! :nod: @ZeonJNix


Thank you!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

jayhawk said:


> Look into regal ....they are in your backyard (regal chemical) and sell to residential


Awesome! I will def look into them.


----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2019)

You are killing it in the yard department. I just laid empire zoysia and am on my second cut. I laid it down in two different time periods because initially I was trying to fill in the gaps in my st aug and have the zoysia take over. Well the st aug continued to die and I said the hell with it. Tilled up the rest of it and laid more empire. I had to do my best at marrying up the jigsaw puzzle. Anyways, I'm cutting at 2.5 inches and getting a few scalped spots from the bumpy lawn. You think I should take it up to 3" or just continue the 2.5". I plan on scalping and sand leveling in the spring. you can check out my journal if you want to see pics.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

sabanist said:


> You are killing it in the yard department. I just laid empire zoysia and am on my second cut. I laid it down in two different time periods because initially I was trying to fill in the gaps in my st aug and have the zoysia take over. Well the st aug continued to die and I said the hell with it. Tilled up the rest of it and laid more empire. I had to do my best at marrying up the jigsaw puzzle. Anyways, I'm cutting at 2.5 inches and getting a few scalped spots from the bumpy lawn. You think I should take it up to 3" or just continue the 2.5". I plan on scalping and sand leveling in the spring. you can check out my journal if you want to see pics.


Being this late in the season I would just wait until the spring for the hard scalp. Let that new grass continue to establish the rest of this season and hit it hard in the spring. That's basically how I did mine last year. I did one sanding this year and will do it again next spring.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Haven't taken many pics lately, but the Zeon is looking about the best it's looked all season. Will snag some more pics this week.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

:thumbup: Man, that looks good!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Got in a night mow tonight. Grass is growing like gang busters.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

I love the color of that grass! That deep green is so healthy looking.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

tcorbitt20 said:


> :thumbup: Man, that looks good!


Thanks! So does yours!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

dubyadubya87 said:


> I love the color of that grass! That deep green is so healthy looking.


Thanks! It is looking about the best it's looked all year. I've let it grow to .80 and it just looks healthier.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

ZeonJNix said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbup: Man, that looks good!
> ...


Thank you, sir!


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

ZeonJNix said:


> Got in a night mow tonight. Grass is growing like gang busters.


Looks awesome...I believe I like the higher HOC!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Fresh cut this morning. Zeon @ .80 and Bermuda @ .550.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

ZeonJNix said:


> Fresh cut this morning. Zeon @ .80 and Bermuda @ .550.


That zoysia looking really, really nice. Well done.

How long have you had it established?


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

@Tmank87 thanks man! I had it installed Memorial Day weekend of 2019 so it's been down a little over a year.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

ZeonJNix said:


> @Tmank87 thanks man! I had it installed Memorial Day weekend of 2019 so it's been down a little over a year.


You've done a great job. Love the shaming of your neighbor.


----------



## AFBiker2011 (Jun 3, 2020)

Well done, sir!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Tmank87 said:


> ZeonJNix said:
> 
> 
> > @Tmank87 thanks man! I had it installed Memorial Day weekend of 2019 so it's been down a little over a year.
> ...


🤣😂😜


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Can't forget about the edges.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Zeon is nicknamed the barefoot grass. My son loves to run through it barefoot.


----------



## zoysialover (Jul 24, 2018)

That is one nice looking lawn! Zeon in the front, bermuda in the back?


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

zoysialover said:


> That is one nice looking lawn! Zeon in the front, bermuda in the back?


Yes sir. Originally all Bermuda. I have 3 dogs so I didn't want to spend the money on Zeon in the back.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

ZeonJNix said:


> Zeon is nicknamed the barefoot grass. My son loves to run through it barefoot.


Man, my kids love it too. Honestly, makes it worth it. About half the reason I do it.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Tmank87 said:


> ZeonJNix said:
> 
> 
> > Zeon is nicknamed the barefoot grass. My son loves to run through it barefoot.
> ...


Heck yeah! All the neighborhood kids want to play on it.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

I have a side of my house where I want to experiment with Zoysia...this may have just won me over. Great job!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Bmossin said:


> I have a side of my house where I want to experiment with Zoysia...this may have just won me over. Great job!


Thanks! Absolutely love it!


----------



## Reelmower (Jun 23, 2020)

Wow beautiful lawn! You sold me on converting to Zeon. Watering requirement about the same for bermuda? Thanks


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Reelmower said:


> Wow beautiful lawn! You sold me on converting to Zeon. Watering requirement about the same for bermuda? Thanks


Less water and less fert. I have fertilized twice this summer. Fungus has kind of been an issue, but honestly the fungus seems to shows its head more when i try to cut it low around .5 inch. When I keep it at .75 - .80 it just looks healthier and the fungus seems to subside.


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

ZeonJNix said:


> Reelmower said:
> 
> 
> > Wow beautiful lawn! You sold me on converting to Zeon. Watering requirement about the same for bermuda? Thanks
> ...


Looking great!! I was cutting at .5" and there were more issues with my emerald at that HOC. I am going to go up to .75". I'm at .6" right now and it already looks healthier and feels less prickly.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Beat the rain with a mow this afternoon.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Backyard common Bermuda still running strong. Raised HOC just a tad to .560.


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

Is that a dog window in your fence?


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Backyard holding on. Cutting at .600. I think it's downhill from here. 😁


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Last mow of the season this morning. I'm having foot surgery on Monday and hope to be ready for spring action! Fungus crept up on me faster than I wanted. I've gotten down two apps of fungicide, one in October and one to start November. Hopefully I don't see damage in the spring as a result of this.


----------



## marcjw (Aug 28, 2020)

What HOC are you keeping it for the winter months?


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@ZeonJNix Im trying to learn Zoysia. How many fungicides did you apply this season?


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

marcjw said:


> What HOC are you keeping it for the winter months?


It's at half inch right now and will stay there throughout.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

ENC_Lawn said:


> @ZeonJNix Im trying to learn Zoysia. How many fungicides did you apply this season?


I alternated between Patch Pro (propiconazole) and Eagle 20 (myclobutanil)

Both seemed to do the trick during the growing months. I can't tell a difference right now, but I thinks it's because nothing is "growing out".


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

ZeonJNix said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > @ZeonJNix Im trying to learn Zoysia. How many fungicides did you apply this season?
> ...


@ZeonJNix Thanks!!!

Is that monthly...or twice per season?


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

ENC_Lawn said:


> ZeonJNix said:
> 
> 
> > ENC_Lawn said:
> ...


Man, I almost think I might try monthly next season. I want to be proactive and no reactive to it.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

ZeonJNix said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > ZeonJNix said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@ZeonJNix Did the fungus affect your Bermuda at all?


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

ENC_Lawn said:


> @ZeonJNix Did the fungus affect your Bermuda at all?


Nope! My Bermuda was fine. Crazy!


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

ZeonJNix said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > @ZeonJNix Did the fungus affect your Bermuda at all?
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## marcjw (Aug 28, 2020)

ZeonJNix said:


> marcjw said:
> 
> 
> > What HOC are you keeping it for the winter months?
> ...


Thanks. It's good to know zeon can do well at that low of height.

On the topic of fungus I've learned a lot about zeon in my first growing season with it. I didn't believe the fungus talk about it and thought it couldn't be any worse than other turfs. But I was wrong! lol. My strategy next year will be applying fungicides at point when the weather is cool and wet. Summer time seemed ok with zeon. I"ll also raise HOC in months susceptible of fungus. In my back yard I put down quite a bit of sod I had left over and mow it at 2" with a rotary. Under the same conditions as my front lawn it didn't get fungus at all. But i do believe fungicides will need to be routine with this turf.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

marcjw said:


> ZeonJNix said:
> 
> 
> > marcjw said:
> ...


Funny you speak of mowing heights. In my first summer with Zeon I kept it around 1 inch with no fungus issues at all. This spring I scalped to .50. When I kept it around .625 I found the fungus flared more than at .75-.80.

My plan though is to apply fungicide every month though next summer to stay ahead of it. Especially if I see a wet spell. We got hit with a few of those this summer in Atlanta and the fungus exploded after those.


----------



## marcjw (Aug 28, 2020)

ZeonJNix said:


> marcjw said:
> 
> 
> > ZeonJNix said:
> ...


I agree about the fungicides I'll be applying monthly too. I know HOC has to be low but I don't see anything wrong with raising it in spring and fall. I bag my clippings and manage nitrogen well. Hoping next year mine will look half as good as yours.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

No grass pics, but some Christmas fun! I have to give major props to my wife this year. I had foot surgery and have been no weight bearing for a month and she tackled the outside with our friend like a boss.


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

The lights are looking good!


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@ZeonJNix Back before it went dormant...have you seen The Bermuda invade the Zoysia or vice-versa?

I was reading back through your journals and realized you just removed the old turf without any Glyphosate?

Have you had the Bermuda come back at all in the Zoysia?

Just curious how the Zoysia / Bermuda property line looks "which cultivar" is winning?


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

ENC_Lawn said:


> @ZeonJNix Back before it went dormant...have you seen The Bermuda invade the Zoysia or vice-versa?
> 
> I was reading back through your journals and realized you just removed the old turf without any Glyphosate?
> 
> ...


Correct, we just removed the Bermuda and brought in topsoil and laid Zeon. It's been fine so far and can't see any Bermuda coming in that I can tell. The line between the neighbors and myself is still pretty defined between Bermuda to Zoysia.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

ZeonJNix said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > @ZeonJNix Back before it went dormant...have you seen The Bermuda invade the Zoysia or vice-versa?
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

Wow! ....Man!....That's really nice!!
I just read this whole thread. Those pictures are awesome!! 
Are you saying you dont use PGR?
Those stripes are so shocking. I'm trying to get stripes like that in my yard but it doesnt turn out as good as yours.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

DeepC said:


> Wow! ....Man!....That's really nice!!
> I just read this whole thread. Those pictures are awesome!!
> Are you saying you dont use PGR?
> Those stripes are so shocking. I'm trying to get stripes like that in my yard but it doesnt turn out as good as yours.


Thanks!! The Zeon has never seen PGR and I tried it once on the Bermuda and didn't like it. I really enjoy mowing so cutting the Bermuda everyday or every other day is nothing to me! 
The Zeon stripes like crazy and pop in the sun.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Zeon cut at .500 and Bermuda cut at .350. Verticut and aerate coming in the next week or 2.


----------

